# Sind Leute die zum Fitness gehen und viel Erfahrung haben unter euch ?



## nexistar (16. September 2017)

Hi Leute,

ungelogen, ich hatte mit meinen 19 bis 24 Jahren einen sehr athletischen Körper, und sogar einen relativ sichtbaren six pack ohne ein mal im Fitness gewesen zu sein und ich rede nicht von dem im Kühlschrank!. Damals habe ich auch viel Radsport betrieben, unglücklicherweise hatte ich einen schweren Unfall und bekam anschließend auch schwere Depressionen. Da ich mich viele Jahre gehen lassen hab ohne Sport zu treiben (bin jetzt 29) habe ich auch einen Speckbauch bekommen keine Kanone, aber doch von der Seite relativ sichtbar - außerdem leichte Männerbrüste. Ja, richtig gelesen. Das Problem oder besser gesagt die Frage das ich habe ist, am Brustbereich ist ebenfalls eine leichte Rundung die wenn ich meinen Bauch einziehe, hart bleibt und die Rundung trotzdem zu sehen ist. Ich habe irgendwo gelesen, dass das ein Blähbauch sein könnte. Bevor ich mich jetzt in irgend ein Fitnessstudio einschreibe, (die reden ja dauernd positiv wegen den Einnahmen) wollte ich eine ehrliche Antwort von jemandem der Erfahrung in diesem Gebiet hat. Ist nicht das passendste Thema hier, bin aber mit der pcgh community am glücklichsten. Ist eine Veränderung überhaupt noch möglich durch Fitness und Ernährung in meinem Falle ?. Ich sehe viele Videos und Bilder von anderen die damit herum posen, aber ich kann da einfach keinen Glauben schenken, wahrscheinlich weil ich mich einfach zu gut mit Photoshop und ähnlichen Programmen auskenne.

Meine Frau treibt dauernd Sport und sieht immer noch so aus wie früher. Ich wollte sie überraschen und meine alte Form annehmen aber hauptsächlich für mich selber, aus gesundheitlichen Gründen. Ich wollte schon immer mal die Brustmuskeln vor dem Spiegel wackeln lassen! bedauerlicherweise kann ich das mittlerweile auch mit meinen Männerbrüsten und das erschreckt mich sehr.

Über Ratschläge würde ich echt freuen!

Grüßchen mit Füßchen~


----------



## Stueppi (16. September 2017)

Was ist wohl wahrscheinlicher, das du einen Blähbauch hast, oder das du einfach mit der Zeit dick geworden bist?
Das man mit dem Alter dicker wird ist normal. So ab ca. 25 Jahren wird der Stoffwechsel deutlich langsamer und man wird dicker. Dagegen hilft nur (wenn man nicht die Gen-Lotterie gewonnen hat) regelmäßige Bewegung und eine ausgewogene Ernährung.

Geh einfach in ein Fitness Studio, lass dir einen Trainings- und Ernährungsplan geben und halte dich dran. Alternativ in einem Kurs anmelden oder in einem Verein.
Ich, als Trainer für den olympischen Boxsport, habe gehört das dieses "Fitnessboxen" sehr gut sein soll^^
Dannach heißt es nur noch den Schweinehund besiegen (der kann manchmal echt fies und stark sein) und dran bleiben


----------



## rabe08 (16. September 2017)

Als Alternative, zum Überdenken, jeder muss seinen Sport finden, der ihm Spaß macht: ich schwimme 3x pro Woche. Ich war jetzt auf 72 kg runter, nicht wünschenswert, hatte hauptsächlich gesundheitliche Gründe, hatte Probleme mit der Nahrungsaufnahme. Ist jetzt behoben durch kleine OP,  Körpergröße 1,86 m, max. Gewicht mit Leistungssport 103 kg (6 Jahre Karate mit 5 Trainingstagen und bis zu 14 Trainingseinheiten/Woche), max. Gewicht ohne Leistungssport 96 kg (= unschöne Plautze)

ich will jetzt wieder auf gut 80 kg HOCH kommen. Beim Schwimmen verballerst Du gewaltige Mengen Energie. Merkregel, gilt für alle Sportarten: Wenn Du Dich beim Sportmachen unterhalten kannst, ist es Kardio-Training, wenn das nicht mehr geht, ist es Sport. Diese Intensität 2 bis 3 mal die Woche eine Stunde durchziehen, ein Jahr machen, und Du hast Dein Gewicht im Griff.

Am wichtigsten: Finde, was Dir Spaß macht. Das wirst Du dann auch durchziehen.


----------



## shadie (11. Oktober 2017)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten: Finde, was Dir Spaß macht. Das wirst Du dann auch durchziehen.



Das ist das wichtigste jap.

Ich war früher IMMER rank und schlank bis ich 20 wurde, im Job steckte und joaaaa man dann wegen fehlendem Schulsport bequemer wurde.
Ergebnis war Anfang des jahres:

1,78m Köfpergröße ein Gewicht von 89 KG

Ich bin dann im März in ein Studio gegangen, Probetraining gemacht und es hat mir auf Anhieb super gut gefallen.

Bin jetzt seit März dabei /
die ersten beiden Monate nur 3x die Woche Training 
Jetzt mittlerweile mit 2 unterschiedlichen trainingsplänen welche sich täglich abwechseln zwischen 5-6 Mal die Woche im Studio.
Set dem natürlich auch mit Ernährungsplan etc. unterwegs, was nicht heißt das ich wenig esse....ganz im gegenteil ich esse sehr viel und auch sehr gut.....wandel es aber eben in Muskelmasse um.

Ergebnis:
War zwischenzeitlich auf 70KG runter (sprich 19KG im NU weg).
Nehme jetzt durch den Muskelaufbau zu und habe bereits 2 KG Muskelmasse zugenommen.
Sixpack sieht man ansatzweise auch bereits und laut Trainer dauert das vielleicht noch 2-3 Monate, dann ists da.

Fitnesstudios müssen einem halt Spaß machen.
Wenn dem nicht so ist brauchst du damit nicht anfangen, dann suche dir lieber was anderes woran due Gefallen findest. 

Wichtig ist es nicht als "Zwang" anzusehen, so viel Eiweß zu essen und oft ins Studio zu gehen,
sondern DU musst darauf BOCK haben.


----------



## P2063 (13. Oktober 2017)

bau neben dem normalen Job nebenbei noch ein Haus. Ich hab die letzten 3 Monate fast 10Kg abgenommen... 

ok ernsthaft, das wichtigste ist einfach, überhaupt was zu machen. Ob das jetzt Fitnessstudio ist oder ein Sportverein oder man sich einfach vor oder nach der Arbeit eine Stunde laufen geht oder aufs Rad schwingt ist eigentlich erst mal egal.

Brustmuskulatur scheinst du ja zu haben, sonst könntest du die Titte nicht wackeln lassen  also denke ich geht es vornehmlich erst mal darum, Fett zu verbrennen. Das geht nur, wenn man mehr Energie verbraucht als zu sich nimmt. Also etwas die Ernährung umstellen damit man trotzdem ein ausreichendes Sättigungsgefühl hat und los gehen Sport machen. Dann wenn man sein Ziel erreicht hat kann man sich dem (sichtbaren) Muskelaufbau widmen.

Letztendlich ist es einfach eine Frage der Motivation, manchen hilft es wenn das Studio möglichst Premiumpreise aufruft, dann hat man schon einen gewissen drang hin zu gehen um das Geld nicht aus dem Fenster zu werfen. Anderen hilft ein "sozialer Druck" wie im Verein oder bei Crossftit besser, wieder andere können sich selbst genug motivieren oder brauchen einen personal trainer. Vielleicht hilft es auch sich ein Ziel fürs nächste Jahr zu setzen wie etwa einen Tough Mudder, Goruck Challenge oder Strong Viking durch zu stehen. Man muss einfach heraus finden was für einen selbst am besten (und noch bezahlbar) ist.

und wenn deine Frau eh ständig Sport macht, dann geht doch einfach zusammen?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (13. Oktober 2017)

Kenn ich, bloss etwas anders  ...
Ich wurde schon dick geboren 
Nee wirklich, so als richtiger Wonneproppen.
Okee, das heisst erstmal nichts, war aber immer fülliger (dick, nicht fett) als andere.
Das gab sich aber mit der Pupertät und dem Teeniealter.
Schlank wurd ich erst mit über zwanzig, bisschen Pumpen gewesen, viel Rad gefahren.
Das hörte aber mit 25 auf und man lebte einfach nur sehr gut.
Ab 30 hatte ich mir schon gut was angefressen und meine Arbeit forderte mich nicht körperlich.
PC Hobby sorgt ja auch nicht wirklich für mehr Bewegung und wenn dazu noch der Alkohol gut schmeckt muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man kurz vorm dreistelligen Bereich steht.

Vor etwa genau drei Jahren wollte ich was ändern!
Als erstes die Ernährung, das ist die Grundlage! (Schlechte Ernährung lässt sich nicht durch Sport ausgleichen!)
Dann (natürlich) Bewegung!
Klappte auch ganz gut mit bisschen Laufen und Hometraining (Liegestützen und Co).
Nach drei Monaten war ich schon unter 90kg und fühlte mich schon unglaublich gut.
Weitere drei Monate später (März/April), waren es nur noch rund 82kg und ich hatte schon fast die Figur wie vor zehn Jahren.

Gut, man kann das alles schneller machen, aber wenn man kein Bock auf Schweisstempel hat, war Ausdauersport in der dunklen Jahreszeit für mich schwierig.
Jedenfalls habe ich sozusagen über Winter zurück zur alten Figur gefunden, mit viel Spass und ohne Hungern.

Das ist gut drei Jahre her, mache immer noch Sport (Radfahren/Laufen), bisher knapp 16000km und bin am 1. Okt. meinen ersten Halbmarathon gelaufen 
Was als Diät begann, wurde zum Lifestyle 
Ausdauersport macht dich nicht nur körperlich fitter, sondern auch geistig!
Bin entspannter, gelassener, schlafe besser, kann klarer denken in stressigen Situationen.
Meine Lebensqualität ist deutlich gestiegen.

Achja, eigentlich wollte ich nur den Link posten 
Der Bodybuilder und Sport Thread


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Oktober 2017)

Durch meine ersten Bandscheiben Probleme musste ich Reha machen da ich aber zeitliche Flexibilät benötige kam ein RehaCenter nicht in Frage. 
Also ab in ein Fitnessstudio(9.00-22.00Uhr) was auch Profesionellen Reha-Sport betreibt.
Soweit alles gut, alles toll, dies wurde ja sogar bezahlt von der Kasse. Aber stinke langweilig und wirkliche Erfolge hab ich nie bemerkt. Trotz einiger Einheiten die Woche.
Klar die Muskeln wurden etwas größer. Aber weder stärker noch schöner im Körperbau.

Ich Fahre Downhill mit dem Rad. Und Grundsätzlich Fahrrad.
Ich betreibe die letzten jahre Body-Workouts von Mark Lauren etwa 3-5 Mal die Woche. Das soll jetz echt keine Schleichwerbung sein. Ich will mich nur von diesen Aminati, Sost...distanzieren^^
Mark Lauren war Spezial Forces Ausbilder beim Amerikanischen Militär. Und kein Tanzlehrer bei DSDS, oder "TAFF" Moderator
Wenn man das so durchzieht gehts schnell. Ich hab in 1 Jahren und 10 Monaten. 23 Kilo abgenommen
Der Muskel Wiederaufbau (die ja schwerer sind) ausen vor gelassen. Heißt es wird wohl ne Ecke mehr gewesen sein.
Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, ich bin von Natur aus schon immer Überdurchnittlich Muskulös gewesen ohne jemals vorher was dafür getan zu haben. 
Aber wenn nach jahren ein paar lagen Fett drüber wachsen nutz das auch nichts

Ich habe meine Ernährung nicht umgestellt nie eine Diät gemacht, nicht mal drüber nachgedacht. Allerdings habe ich mir früher angewöhnt viel zu viel zu fressen. Und als ich Älter wurde hat mein Körper natürlich weniger verbrannt. Heute merke ich das ich gar nicht soviel Hunger hatte wie ich gegessen hab. Ich hab mir 500 Gramm Nudeln mit 300-400 Gramm Soße dazu gemacht zum Abendessen NUR FÜR MICH!
Morgens 6-8 scheiben Brot, belegt natürlich! 
Und 2 scheiben Brot Morgens mit mindestens der 3-fachen Empfohlenen Tagesmenge von Nutella (Was ich Heute noch mache ). 
Und natürlich viel süßes gab es immer!!!
Heute gibt es in meiner Küche nur seeehr selten Süßigkeiten. Will ich welche muss ich Losfahren. Das mache ich aber ohne Grund so. Könnte auch welche kaufen..
Wenig Alkohol. Viel Bewegung. Ich trinke Grundsätzlich Wasser ohne Zusätze von Zucker oder Aromen etc. --schon immer. Aber alle 2 Woche mal ne Flasche Pepsi. Und alle paar Tage mal nen Cappucino 

Und das aller wichtigste dein eigener Wille. Beim Sport muss man versuchen sich selbst zu besiegen. 
Wenn man nicht mehr kann weil die Kraft weg ist und man denkt; So das ist meine Leistungsgrenze, ich bin erledigt --Erst dann fängt Training an!Erst dann schafft man was.

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht so einen extrem langen Text schreiben sondern nur:
Ich bin so Alt wie du: 29 jahre und wiege aktuell etwa 85 ich hatte 110 KG drauf mit 25-26. Aber das fand ich schei**e. Hatte es die Jahre kaum bemerkt.. 
Wenn du willst schaffst du das mit Sicherheit. Aber noch einfacher ist Sport zu 2 oder mehr. wegen der Motivation. Frag mal deine Frau die freut sich bestimmt wenn ihr das zu 2 macht.


Schöne Grüße
Meine Augen klappen zu^^ Ich Leg mich aufs Ohr


----------



## shadie (20. Oktober 2017)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Durch meine ersten Bandscheiben Probleme musste ich Reha machen da ich aber zeitliche Flexibilät benötige kam ein RehaCenter nicht in Frage.
> Also ab in ein Fitnessstudio(9.00-22.00Uhr) was auch Profesionellen Reha-Sport betreibt.
> Soweit alles gut, alles toll, dies wurde ja sogar bezahlt von der Kasse. Aber stinke langweilig und wirkliche Erfolge hab ich nie bemerkt. Trotz einiger Einheiten die Woche.
> Klar die Muskeln wurden etwas größer. Aber weder stärker noch schöner im Körperbau.
> ...



Ich sags mal so, wird die Ernährung parallel zum Studio nicht umgestellt, dann ist klar das der Muskelaufbau nur schleppend voran geht und Sie auch nicht definiert aus sehen.
Zudem sollte man sich vom Trainer einen individuellen Trainingsplan für den Start erstellen lassen + diesen alle 6-8 Wochen erneuern lassen.
Dein Körper gewöhnt sich schell an Belastungen also musst du ständig die Belastungen anpassen um neue Reize zu setzen.

Es ist jedem seine Sache ob er ins Studio geht oder sich was anders ausdenkt.
Für manche ist es zu langweilig, kann ich hin und wieder auch verstehen auch wenn es bei mir nicht so ist.
Wenns zu langweilig wird....sucht euch nen Trainingspartner oder hört beim Pumpen Musik 

Was beim Thema Sport aber das A und O ist, ist eben die Ernährung:

- Kohlenhydrate zum richtigen Zeitpunkt in der richtigen Menge (idealerweise vorm Sport um die Energie für die Belastungen zu haben).

- Eiweß in der richtigen bzw. in der benötigten Menge!

- PAUSEN / für den Start 3mal die Woche Ganzkörpertraining,  zwischen jedem training einen tag ruhetag.
Später kann man dann 2 Trainingspläne erstellen und sozusagen wenn man bock hat jeden Tag gehen weil man immer unterschiedliche Muskelgruppen trainiert und am nächsten Tag den anderen plan nimtm und wieder andere Gruppen trainiert.
Sprich die Muskeln die am Vortag trainiert wurden können in die Ruhephase gehen obwohl man weiter trainiert.

Eiweß brauchst du um deine Muskeln wachsen zu lassen.
Ohne Eiweiß bzw. mit zu wenig Eiweiß machst du dir die Muskelfasern kaputt und das ist natürlich nicht Sinn und zweck der Übung.

Kohlenhydrate brauchst du um die Energie für dein Workout zu haben.


Ernährungsumstellung heißt nicht gleich, dass man hungern muss.
Im Gegenteil.
Ich esse am tag so viel.....das habe ich früher nicht mal alles gegessen und es schmeckt einfach gut.

Von "Dose auf warm machen und gut" oder "lasagne in die Mikrowelle" kommt halt nix......ich esse viel Hühnchen, Lachs, hin und wieder Schwein, ein schönes Rindersteak darfs auch mal sein, Reis, Quinoa, Gemüse, Obst, Magerquark, Wheyshakes, Erdnüsse.......und und und......

1 mal die Woche wird auch der innere Schweinehund zufriedengestellt und es wird gesündigt.
Da ist dann alles erlaubt .

Alkohol trinke ich übrigens seit dem Training also seit März auch nur noch zu besonderen Anlässen.


----------



## LastManStanding (20. Oktober 2017)

Naja ich sags mal so, meine Ernährung dem Aufbau meiner Muskeln zu widmen ist Banane. Wir essen von Haus aus schon niemals Fertiggerichte weder soßen noch Hauptgerichte.
Wer sich Pizza, Suppen, Lasagne abgepacktes Fleisch Reis/Gemüsepfannen... Essen aller Art eben, als Fertiggericht kauft ist selber schuld. Nie gemacht.
Als zufällig von dir erwähntes Beispiel; "Wenn ich Lasagne mache zieht die Soße leicht köchelnt etwa 10 Stunden durch, Nudelplatten mach ich immer selbst.
Ich denke mal das ist auch der Unterschied. Wer sich sowieso gesund(normal würde ich das eben nennen) und abwechslungsreich ernährt, ist auch nicht zwingend auf diese ernährungsspielerein angewiesen.
Einzig um irgendwelche Körperlichen extrem Situationen zu erzeugen ist das vielleicht ganz hilfreich.
Und ich sage dir weil ich es weiß; Wer es nötig hat einmal die Woche zu "sündigen" der kann jawohl kaum zufrieden mit seiner Ernährung sein.

Wie soll ich das jetzt verdeutlichen, so das man es versteht?...:
Ich habe einen 43cm Oberarm Umfang und der gesamte Rest meines Körpers passt proportianal dazu. Also nicht irgendwelche Hammelbeinchen dabei, oder nen Bärchen-Bauch.
Es interessiert natürlich niemanden wie ich aussehe, das Aussehen steht auch nicht zur Debatte das ist mir klar.

Aber der Tenor des ganzen ist genau der das...:
-Man seine Ernährung nur dann umstellen muss wenn man sich ansonsten schlecht von Fertigessen, statt ganz normal natürlich und ausgewogen.
-Man für Natürlichen Körperbau Sport machen muss der den ganzen Körper komplett belastet. Wie klettern, Schwimmen etc natürlich auch mit gewisser Abwechslung.
-Und die Mengen die man ist einfach mal im Auge behalten. Nicht für Diäten, sondern um nur das zu essen wie man hunger hat. Oder einfach mal Appetit

Der Themenstarter will eine sportlich Natürliche Figur wie früher,so wie ich das verstanden habe. Und die bekommt man am leichtesten mit natürlichen Bewegungsabläufen.
Einer ganz große Gefahr im Fitnessstudio ist das die Bewegungsabläufe viel zu linear sind und vor definiert was unter Umständen(es betrifft viele) viele wichtige kleinere Hilfsmuskeln vernachlässigt.
Oder aber was ich besonders lustig finde, die Optische Gefahr:
Ein gigantischen 3-Eck Oberkörper zu bekommen weil Große Arme und ne tolle Brust ganz vergessen lassen das man ja noch mehr Muskeln hat. Beine zum Beispiel.
Nebenbei ganz, ganz wichtig. Körperbeherrschung/Gleichgewichtsinn/BEWEGLICHKEIT. Rücken-Stützmuskulatur, Knie Wirbelsäule! Spezifisch seine Füße und Hände sollte man stehts berücksichtigen. Skill Training!

Das effektivste Training bleibt Ganzkörpertraining, schon immer. Nur damit wird man stärker. Große Muskeln machen deinen Körper nicht standhaft sondern nur größer.
Und* neben *dem Ganzkörpertraining ins Studio kann recht hilfreich sein.


----------

